# Working on my form



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ktmrider.rr said:


> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


If possible, next time bring a ladder and put the camera phone on a rung at YOUR shoulder height.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ktmrider.rr said:


> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


Bow hand needs LOTS of work. Bow arm elbow is rotated wrong. Bow hand knuckles are much too vertical. Bow hand thumb oozes past the right vertical edge of the grip WAY too much. Fingers sticking out, does not work. You shoot way below your TRUE accuracy potential with the "open" hand method.












1) bow arm elbow is near horizontal. The crease needs to be vertical, cuz the bow side forearm is rotated wrong. The wrist has two bony parts that stick out. These bony parts on your wrist need to be horizontal. That means you need to rotate your wrist clockwise, a lot. Soo much clockwise wrist rotation, that your knuckles go 45 degrees, like jewalker in the bottom left photo.

Why do I gotta do this? Everybody is different. Well, not really. You have all 4 fingers, you a thumb, you have a thumb muscle and when your knuckles are vertical, the thumb muscle sticks out past the edge of the grip. So, the OPEN finger method means your fingers will auto reflex and will grip the bow, fingertips slamming into the riser reflexively.

CURL the fingertips into the palm of the hand, will give you better results.
Rotate the knuckles to 45 degrees will get more of your thumb muscle onto the grip,
and no longer oozing past the grip. The OPEN fingers (pitchfork style) causes the bow riser to wobble sideways, left to right, increasing the sideways miss pattern.

Other problem you have is the GREEN dashed arrow. Bow side forearm is not parallel to the arrow. You want your bow side forearm more like jewalker (upper right photo)
where the top of thumb is at the same exact height as top of shoulders,
and when you get top of thumb at the same height as top of shoulders, the forearm
becomes DEAD PARALLEL to the arrow, when at full draw.












Putting camera phone on the ground, and pointing the camera upwards at 45 degrees makes it impossible to figure out what and why your bow hand is sooo much higher than your shoulders.

New photo with camera phone at YOUR shoulder height.


----------



## WillHunt4Food8 (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow, that’s quite a review. I picked up some stuff there too. Thanks.


----------

